# Кемеровский Государственный университет культуры и искусств приглашает



## Magistr (23 Апр 2010)

Кемеровский государственный университет культуры и искусств - Кафедра оркестра и ансамбля (народного) приглашает для поступления выпускников музыкальных школ и колледжей, абитуриентов - баянистов и аккордеонистов для поступления.
официальный сайт: www.kemguki.ru

По всем вопросам можно писать мне в ЛС


----------

